# 2017 Bison - Book Cliffs, Wild Horse Bench/Nine Mile



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Congrats! I'm glad you were able to squeeze a successful bison hunt in between all your sheep hunting adventures.

I can't wait to hear some details once the work is done and your beast is in the freezer(s).


----------



## Swampy_Dog (Oct 4, 2015)

Congrats can’t wait to hear the story


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats! Like the others have said - I am anxiously awaiting the story!


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Awesome, let's hear all about it.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah buddy! Burgers at briskets house! Bring knives and a roll of butcher paper for admission!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Awesome!


-DallanC


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

awesome! congrats!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

This is the ultimate tease job. Pretty impressive, actually.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats. Hopefully it was close to vehicle access.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Congrats! Now let’s see some more pics!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Nicely done! Can't wait to hear the story


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hip, hip, hooray!!!


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

*Wow*


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Looks Good!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Okay, I want to see more pics of this beast!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Vanilla said:


> Okay, I want to see more pics of this beast!


+1

I'm trying to be patient, but this is killing me. And making me hungry.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Sorry for the lack of updates, I've been dealing with this:










And recovering from this:










Work has been busy as well. I'll try to find some time in the next couple of days to fill you in on the hunt details.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

^^^ This above is my favorite post of the day.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Those pics are awesome! And looks like you got a stud of a bull too.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

eberlestock pack?


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

PBH said:


> eberlestock pack?


Yes, the X2 model. It handled the weight really well. The only issue I had was the top to bottom straps weren't long enough to snap together, so I had to use rope to tie them.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

johnnycake said:


> Those pics are awesome! And looks like you got a stud of a bull too.


Yeah he's awesome. It is a younger bull, and I do wish he was a little older but I'm happy with him and how the hunt turned out.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I love my J34. Those things can pack a lot!


One thing to remember with that "younger bull": when it's hanging on your wall at home, there won't be an "older" bull next to it to compare to!



When people look at that bison, they'll say: OMG! That's awesome!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

PBH said:


> When people look at that bison, they'll say: OMG! That's awesome!


+1!

-DallanC


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

PBH said:


> I love my J34. Those things can pack a lot!
> 
> One thing to remember with that "younger bull": when it's hanging on your wall at home, there won't be an "older" bull next to it to compare to!
> 
> When people look at that bison, they'll say: OMG! That's awesome!


You are absolutely right. Just the sheer size of the head of a bison is amazing to look at. Ridiculously heavy when packing him out though. ;-)


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

*The Draw*

Prior to this year, I never had been bison hunting. I wasn't familiar with the Henries or the Book Cliffs so I figured I would need to learn one of the areas and didn't have a strong preference on which one. I decided to apply for this hunt for two reasons, it had a 6 month long season and it had the best draw odds. Already knowing I'd be helping my brother on his desert bighorn hunt, the extra long season was appealing so if I somehow got lucky in the draw, I'd likely be able to fit in both hunts. The hunt in previous years had 15 tags, but this year the tag count increased to 42, further increasing the draw odds. As a side note, I'd like to see the tag count numbers published before the draw is closed. There I go, pushing my agenda. :grin:

I was really surprised when I drew the tag with 13 points, as I had figured it could take another 10-30 years. After I drew, a quick call to the biologist helped me know what I was getting into and what to expect for this hunt. One of the primary drivers of this hunt is to manage the bison that migrate off the Ute tribal land. They don't want and can't manage bison west of the Green River. This hunt helps facilitate managing that herd, as some bison have been crossing the green as part of their winter migration. The hunt does border tribal land, and you have to be careful where you are and which roads you travel. I purchased OnX Hunt and that was really helpful in this regard.

I feel really fortunate that I drew and had this opportunity. Not many people get to hunt wild bison in their lives, and feel lucky I had the opportunity to do so before getting too old.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

brisket said:


> Yeah he's awesome. It is a younger bull, and I do wish he was a little older but I'm happy with him and how the hunt turned out.


He might not be that thick, busted up 10yo bull you might have drooled about, but he also isn't a tipped out teenage bull either from the looks in that pic. Can't wait to see more of him, and I know you'll enjoy the good eats!


----------



## JC HUNTER (May 18, 2015)

Congrats Brisket! Can't wait to read the story.


----------



## mcurtis (Dec 3, 2020)

*Tips*

Congrats on your buffalo. I've drawn the 2020 Wildhorse tag. Any advice or tips?


----------

